# Future DIY Project! 10gal superlong Nano!



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, Come Christmas Break, I will have some extra time (and money) on my hands so I plan on building a nice little Nano to start my way in the SW world. The Tank will be 36"x8"x8" with a sump built in on the back. I went ahead and made a mock-up in ScetchUp. Let me know what you think! (Oh, and any advice would be greatly appreciated.)


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ive seen a similar tank on RC it was acrylic and wall mounted looked pretty sweet..


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Oh, I really like that! this is going to get me in trouble! Please no more!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this is like two crack addicts and one has a huge rock and the other thinks hes not going to smoke it..good luck


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

Man, I really want a hanging aquarium now! I had thought about making a guitar shaped acrylic tank before, but i like the idea of that one even better. I still plan on making mine like the design above, but the other is very intriguing.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

10gal superlong Nano? What is that exactly? 
Did you mean 100Gal or is it just a term I dont know of?

Thanks
Good luck with it!


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

notaverage said:


> 10gal superlong Nano? What is that exactly?
> Did you mean 100Gal or is it just a term I dont know of?
> 
> Thanks
> Good luck with it!


It's a custom tank that I plan to build in the future. It is 36" long, by 8" deep, by 8" high. Creating the volume of approx 10 gallons. Standard 10 gallon tanks are 20" long, so this is just a much longer, shorter version that I'll be making.

Thanks!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

not in the orig mix of this, but that looks hot. Where do you get these sizes from? but that looks badass, wouldnt hang it from the wall, but would have a reef tank everywhere!


----------

